# Taking an afternoon nap is good for the heart



## boufa06 (Feb 13, 2007)

Taking 40 winks in the middle of the day may reduce the risk of death from heart disease, particularly in young healthy men, say researchers.  

A six-year Greek study found that those who took a 30-minute siesta at least three times a week had a 37% lower risk of heart-related death. 

More information can be found in this BBC News link.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 13, 2007)

There is really a good amount of support for that I think. My parents lived in many foreign countries and adopted their customs as need be. One was a middle day siesta.  My dad continued that long years after returning to the US to other jobs--and a culture that didn't really support that habit.  He had lunch and laid down for 30 minutes, regular as clockwork.


----------



## lulu (Feb 13, 2007)

But could it be the fact that if you can tear our self away for a siesta you are not under so much pressure anyway?  My DH works where the non siesta day has merged with the siesta one, ie the working day is until 8 or nine, before overtime is considered, and everyone works through siesta, lol.  On the plus side, what we have noticed is that in a counrty where siestas are still acceptable combining real life with work life is easier....eg, one can get time off for appointments etc without jumping through hoops!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 13, 2007)

zzzzzzzzz  zzzzz  zzzzz


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 13, 2007)

No matter how beneficial the habit of the midday siesta may be, in today's homogenized world, it is becoming harder to observe even in Greece.  In older times, the siesta was built inextricably into everyone's daily schedule.  Even children could not escape it, as mothers would corall them and tell them in no uncertain terms to stay in bed and be silent so that the rest of the family could sleep in peace.  Working schedules were always on split hours at least over the summer months.  Work would stop around 1pm and everybody would go home for lunch and the siesta.  Life would resume after 5pm, usually with a coffee often shared with neighbours, which would inadvertently promote good neighbourly relations as well.

Nowadays, some people work continuous schedules and some don't.  In the summer time, with high temperatures and long hours of daylight, a lot of people will enjoy their siesta anyway.  Unfortunately for many the siesta hours have been shifted later in the afternoon.  This, in my opinion, is not the best choice as the day is gone by the time the siesta is over. Nevertheless, this suits the nightbirds just fine since their 'evening' starts around 11pm and lasts till next morning sometimes!  This much for a healthy lifestyle in Greece!!

Do I take my siesta?  What do you think?


----------



## Aria (Feb 15, 2007)

boufao6..I think if you can you do.  I have adjusted my schedule and routine.
And I am able to relax more...but find it difficult to take a nap.  I will work on it.   Siesta....will be my next goal.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 16, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> No matter how beneficial the habit of the midday siesta may be, in today's homogenized world, it is becoming harder to observe even in Greece.  In older times, the siesta was built inextricably into everyone's daily schedule.  Even children could not escape it, as mothers would corall them and tell them in no uncertain terms to stay in bed and be silent so that the rest of the family could sleep in peace.  Working schedules were always on split hours at least over the summer months.  Work would stop around 1pm and everybody would go home for lunch and the siesta.  Life would resume after 5pm, usually with a coffee often shared with neighbours, which would inadvertently promote good neighbourly relations as well.
> 
> Nowadays, some people work continuous schedules and some don't.  In the summer time, with high temperatures and long hours of daylight, a lot of people will enjoy their siesta anyway.  Unfortunately for many the siesta hours have been shifted later in the afternoon.  This, in my opinion, is not the best choice as the day is gone by the time the siesta is over. Nevertheless, this suits the nightbirds just fine since their 'evening' starts around 11pm and lasts till next morning sometimes!  This much for a healthy lifestyle in Greece!!
> 
> Do I take my siesta?  What do you think?




this may be true, but a LOT of large American and world cooperations are now realizing that a well rested employee, is a more functional an creative employee. I like the trend, but kinda hard to do in the world of F&B. And I personally think it hearkens to a time where time(personal) was equal to a persons productivity. All this typing, I am ready for a nap right now...


----------

